# V stolen from ND



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Spreading the word from Vizsla Talk. This girl made it back to the parking lot first & was nabbed. She is microchipped. Spread the word! :-( :-( :-(

REWARD: For the return or information leading to the return of our female Vizsla that was taken while hunting 25 miles south of Jamestown ND close to Nortonville ND. She was taken by individuals driving a Dark Blue GM Yukon/Tahoe/Suburban type vehicle. 

Please message Kathy Rust or Kizmar Vizslas.. 

CROSS POST as the individuals that took her could be out of state hunters...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I sure hope they get her back.
Also hope the people that took her believed she was lost, and will make efforts to find her owner. I know its not always true, but there are still some good people in this world.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

One can hope, TR! Sounds like the owners saw it happen from a distance. Praying that it is one big huge misunderstanding....


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

By looking at the facebook page, it looks like they may have a possible lead on her. Prayers that it leads to her return.



> I sure hope they get her back.
> Also hope the people that took her believed she was lost, and will make efforts to find her owner. I know its not always true, but there are still some good people in this world.


The reason I posted the above is I've came across gundogs in the field.
One was a English setter in the dove fields. He had on a rabies tag, where I was able to call the vet, and she forwarded my cell phone number to the owner.
They called me, and the dog got back to his home the same day.
Saturday a yellow Lab hunted with us, she just showed during the hunt.
She was well mannered, so we let her retrieve ducks with the other dogs.
She had no collar or name plate, but luckily we spotted her owners looking for her a hour and a half later. A younger kid was hunting with us, and started saying "I want her." My reply was " Don't get to attached to her, we will be looking for her owner, even if we have to take her home with us today."

I could never leave someone's gundog abandon in the field.


----------



## VMakes6 (Apr 12, 2013)

Bumping this because I, too, saw it on Facebook and came here to see if it had been shared. Any "stolen" dog story is dreadful but it having been a vizsla and in our area really makes my heart hurt. Hoping the lead mentioned above is promising.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks like the lead didn't pan out.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

This vizsla girl lives right next door to our trainers. I have met some of the breeder's pups. They are absolutely gorgeous. My heart goes out to them and my prayers and thoughts go up for a safe and quick return.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Updated on Facebook about an hour ago: 
Prayers and Positive thoughts needed now!!! The dognappers may have dumped Radar and there was a potential sighting this morning!! North Dakota residents keep your eyes open south of Jamestown!!! HOPING!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm going to pray for her safe return.

And also pray there is a special place in ****, for the people that took her.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Radar is safe and secure! 

While we can't release the details, Radar's recovery is a direct result of the amazing job all you did in spreading her story that caused her captors to take actions that allowed her to be found. 

Thank you!!!! Thank YOU!! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I was just going to post this.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

YAYYYYYYYY! So glad. What a relief! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

"Breeder, deputy credit Facebook posts for cracking the case of the stolen hunting dog"...

http://www.inforum.com/content/breeder-deputy-credit-facebook-posts-cracking-case-stolen-hunting-dog


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

dextersmom said:


> "Breeder, deputy credit Facebook posts for cracking the case of the stolen hunting dog"...
> 
> http://www.inforum.com/content/breeder-deputy-credit-facebook-posts-cracking-case-stolen-hunting-dog


Warm, fuzzy feeling time: "At about 1 p.m. Tuesday, LaMoure County Deputy Sheriff Tim Gillespie and Gourde found Radar, who came bounding over a hill and almost knocked Gourde over as she jumped into his vehicle."


----------

